# Diversity Lottery 2011 and work visa information please



## jll9483 (Jun 29, 2011)

Hello. I am looking to move from Australia to America in order to experience new cultures and to work in a different country. I was hoping to receive a work visa but I am worried that there would be no employers that would grant me a visa. I have been working for 5 years as a Medical Scientist in Australia. I have a bachelor's degree in medical laboratory. In your opinion, do you think I can be granted a visa by an employer in America? Are there cities in America that hire more foreigners than other cities? If I were to be granted a visa, what am I supposed to do? Are there any paperwork I need to fill out?

I've heard of the Diversity Lottery and thought it would be a very good way to start a life in America. I have looked on the website but it shows no dates of when it will start for the 2011 year and it does not tell me where/how to apply. Does anyone mind telling me how to get this information?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

jll9483 said:


> Hello. I am looking to move from Australia to America in order to experience new cultures and to work in a different country. I was hoping to receive a work visa but I am worried that there would be no employers that would grant me a visa. I have been working for 5 years as a Medical Scientist in Australia. I have a bachelor's degree in medical laboratory. In your opinion, do you think I can be granted a visa by an employer in America? Are there cities in America that hire more foreigners than other cities? If I were to be granted a visa, what am I supposed to do? Are there any paperwork I need to fill out?
> 
> I've heard of the Diversity Lottery and thought it would be a very good way to start a life in America. I have looked on the website but it shows no dates of when it will start for the 2011 year and it does not tell me where/how to apply. Does anyone mind telling me how to get this information?


Diversity Visa (DV) Lottery Program

""DV Program 2012: Review the IMPORTANT NOTICE on the E-DV website www.dvlottery.state.gov. Starting on or about July 15, 2011, through June 30, 2012, all entrants may check the status of their entries through the Entry Status Check on the E-DV website. Review more about Entry Status Check .""


----------



## jll9483 (Jun 29, 2011)

twostep said:


> Diversity Visa (DV) Lottery Program
> 
> ""DV Program 2012: Review the IMPORTANT NOTICE on the E-DV website www.dvlottery.state.gov. Starting on or about July 15, 2011, through June 30, 2012, all entrants may check the status of their entries through the Entry Status Check on the E-DV website. Review more about Entry Status Check .""


So is that when the 2011 year Diversity Lottery will open up it's sign up on the website?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

jll9483 said:


> So is that when the 2011 year Diversity Lottery will open up it's sign up on the website?



As long as you qualify.


----------

